# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Application LinkedIn "Les connaissez-vous?"

## Mejdi20

*LinkedIn enrichit son application  Les connaissez-vous ?*

*Paris, le 26 mai 2010*  LinkedIn, le premier rseau professionnel au monde avec plus de 65 millions de membres, enrichit son application  Les connaissez-vous ? qui suggre  ses membres de nouvelles connexions potentielles, avec une capacit de filtrage accrue. Grce  cette fonctionnalit, les membres de LinkedIn peuvent reprendre contact avec d'anciennes relations en vue de dvelopper leur rseau professionnel plus rapidement, plus simplement et plus efficacement.

LinkedIn a associ ce puissant outil  la fonction de recherche  Filtrer par qui permet de cibler plus facilement les personnes qu'un membre peut connatre en fonction de diffrents critres : par entreprise, cole, etc. Grce  ces amliorations, les membres de LinkedIn disposent dsormais d'une barre de filtrage  gauche de la page, permettant de filtrer rapidement les contacts selon les suggestions proposes, et dcouvrir les critres qu'ils partagent avec d'autres membres.

_ Avec le temps, nous perdons tous des contacts professionnels trs prcieux. Alors que le nombre de liens que nous tablissons au cours de notre carrire professionnelle augmente sans cesse, il est de plus en plus difficile d'entretenir toutes ces relations.  Ces nouvelles fonctionnalits de recherche rsultent de demandes qui nous ont t suggres par des membres de LinkedIn et auxquelles nous avons rpondu _ dclare Janet Ryu, chef de produit chez LinkedIn.

Pour plus d'informations, vous pouvez consulter le blog de LinkedIn (en anglais) :

http://blog.linkedin.com/2010/05/12/linkedin-pymk/


* propos de LinkedIn*

LinkedIn est une plateforme en ligne qui propose aux professionnels du monde entier de se connecter en rseau. LinkedIn est une entreprise prive, dont le modle conomique repose sur trois sources de revenus : les abonnements, la publicit et la vente de licences de logiciels. Lanc en 2003, LinkedIn est le rseau professionnel le plus vaste du monde avec plus de 65 millions de membres rpartis dans 200 pays, dont plus de 12 millions en Europe et 1 million en France. LinkedIn compte parmi ses membres des cadres excutifs de l'ensemble des entreprises du Fortune 50. Le sige social de l'entreprise est situ  Mountain View en Californie

----------

